# How much does the oil pan weigh?



## Florida Hank

In pulling the oil pan off a 1951 8N, I know that the tractor needs to be supported under the transmission and the front axle support must be removed but I was wondering how much the pan weighs once it's unbolted? Is this thing so heavy that they will find me a couple of days later lying under the machine crushed by the oil pan?


----------



## parts man

Hank, not too bad, about 25-30 lbs.


----------



## Florida Hank

Thanks Partsman...I think I can handle that. Just didn't want to get caught in a tough position that I couldn't get out of...been there too many times already!


----------



## Chris

*Yep!*

Not too bad, but make sure your hands aren't too greasy. You got a problem with your oil pickup tube or doing a restoration/rebuild?

I have extensive experience with the Ns...especially the 8Ns.
If you have any questions, lemme know!



Andy


----------



## darrenvox

ya i guess it would be heavy...

i just joined....is this the old photo hosting site reborn as a forum??


----------



## 9Njoe

Put a floor jack under it and it wont bugger up the last few bolts when it drops, Also helps a bunch when you want to re-install it.

Joe


----------

